
Human Rights Watch reverse-engineered the app that China uses in Xinjiang - sohkamyung
https://boingboing.net/2019/05/07/terrorism-is-the-pretense.html
======
dang
Discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19818946](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19818946)

------
golfer
Truly disturbing.

